# My electric furnace



## Noxx (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello guys,
Here I will post pictures of the material and the construction of my electric kiln. 
Here is the PID (controller) with the thermocouple, K type.

[IMG:1024:768]http://i18.tinypic.com/6nvlzzo.jpg[/img]

This is the front view of the controller.
The first row is the current temperature and the second is the desired temperature.

More pics will come later.

Thanks


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 15, 2007)

What about a relay Noxx ? you will burn the controller up if you run it thru it. Check the rating on the controller. How many watts you pulling with the elements ? 2000 watts ?

Some thoughts.


----------



## Horst (Nov 15, 2007)

also a note to some fellow members, green apples can be and should be substituted when applicable

DIY kiln is so much more attractive then spending the big bucks for a half ass product - looking forward to this topic


----------



## Noxx (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes I already bought one. It's a Solid State Relay.
No relay would have fried my PID in no time.
Good thoughts ! 

Here is the part list of what I'll use:
- Refractory cement, rated 1650°C 34$
- Kaowool to isolate the entire furnace 12$ (ebay)
- PID temperature controller 46$ (ebay)
- K type thermocouple (max 1300C) 20$ (ebay)
- 1600W heating element, 14 A, rated up to 1400°C 25$ (ebay)
- SSR 24-480V max 25A 8$ (ebay)
- Some electric wires

Total cost around 150$... And I'll have plenty or refractory left for repairs or rebuilds.

Thats it. I will use home made molds to cast the furnace.

I'll post pictures as the building goes.


----------



## Noxx (Nov 15, 2007)

Horst said:


> also a note to some fellow members, green apples can be and should be substituted when applicable



I'm not sure to understand what you mean... Sorry.


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 15, 2007)

He's talking about the apples in the background of the pic. 
You don't have to have red apples to complete the project. You can substitute green apples instead. How about oranges ?


----------



## Horst (Nov 15, 2007)

$125 is a really nice price for an electric kiln, and we get to experiment with our choice of thermal insulation


----------



## Noxx (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh I see :lol: 

And yes 125$ is good... And kaowool is supposed to be one of the best insulator.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 15, 2007)

Noxx,

Nice controller.

And the apples will fill the house with that fresh apple pie smell while you melt your gold! :lol: 

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 16, 2007)

Steve, 

Didn't i see this post on another thread. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes,

Last night I posted it in the wrong section....  

I moved it when Noxx pointed out my mistake.

Steve


----------



## Lou (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice, can't wait to see how it turns out. 


Where'd you get the elements from?


----------



## Noxx (Nov 18, 2007)

Lou: the element came from ebay. It's a Kanthal A-1 1600W

Here is a picture of the controller monitoring the drying of the refractory (in the oven).

[IMG:1600:1200]http://i3.tinypic.com/7x91t80.jpg[/img]

And the bunch of apples lol...


----------



## Noxx (Nov 22, 2007)

Here are the molds I made:
They are in cardboard and I use a glue (acetone solvent) that won't dissolve in water.

[IMG:1600:1200]http://i16.tinypic.com/6ue009f.jpg[/img]

[IMG:1600:1200]http://i4.tinypic.com/7wpozt3.jpg[/img]

[IMG:1600:1200]http://i14.tinypic.com/6u5j9sx.jpg[/img]


More pictures soon when I will pour the refractory and dry it in the oven...


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 22, 2007)

Noxx, a une boule avec ce projet. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

:wink:


----------



## Noxx (Nov 22, 2007)

?? De quoi j'ai une boule ?

Lol Alflac, this sounds like nothing to me.  What was the original english sentence ?


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 22, 2007)

Noxx, está teniendo una bola con este proyecto.

:lol:


----------



## Noxx (Nov 22, 2007)

Porque tengo una bola ??
No comprendo, perdona me.


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks like Noxx is having a ball with his project.


----------



## Noxx (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh !
Well, you can't say that in French nor Spanish lol.
But nice try !

I'm tired, have a good night Aflac. And happy thanksgiving 8)


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 22, 2007)

Take care Noxx.


----------

